

css question - cellis

I know this is probably the most trivial thing of all, but are most of you using xhtml fully valid css, or do you tend to hack it? I have hacked quite a bit (okay, cut and pasted from other sites) of css, and written very little (fully valid css). What are other newsy startuppers doing?
======
nostrademons
My goal is generally "Works in Firefox, IE, and Safari", but last time I
checked it validated fine. In general, I tend to think "it works" is more
important than "it's right", but if I can make it right too without totally
convoluting or breaking things, I might as well.

I never cut & paste from other sites. I like to understand what I'm doing -
it's the best way to ensure that it stays working.

One thing that surprised me - after I got things working in Firefox, it was
only about a half day's worth of effort to get them working in IE as well. I
was expecting it to be _much_ worse, given all the griping about cross-browser
compatibility. So perhaps knowing what you're doing does have some benefits...

------
run4yourlives
Hack it how?

There is no reason to use hacks if you use conditional comments to deal with
Microsoft's abominations one browser at a time. Most of the other browsers
will work just fine, and when they don't, I either live with it, or alter the
design so they do.

~~~
cellis
ok...here are some of my more traditional 'hacks'

negative margins ( margin-top:-5px; ) stylesheet switchers <?php if(xbrowser)
{ include'stylesheet1.php';} ?>

and so on

------
nextmoveone
I mix and match.

At work I'm valid.(I do this on purpose cause it takes a little bit longer)

For my stuff, I hack.(I do this cause it will still render correctly, as long
as I check it on multiple OS and Browsers!)

~~~
cellis
hell yeah!

------
raindoll
css always valid, if you know what you're doing no hacks should be necessary

~~~
cellis
thats not really true. I won't post details, but I seem to run into situations
daily where a certain rule gets applied in a variety of permutations over the
domain of browsers.

